

Sincerely, Me: What Our Email Sign-offs Say About Us - spiky_simon
http://webworkerdaily.com/2010/06/08/sincerely-me-what-our-email-sign-offs-say-about-us/

======
jgrahamc
I always say:

Cheers, John.

It's meant to be professional and friendly at the same time. I hope it says
that I'm cheerful and approachable.

~~~
spiky_simon
I use "Cheers" too. "regards" is too formal. I quite like "All the best" as
well.

